# I.C.S.T – A divine DIY Ear & Eye Candy and my first project for this spring 2017 NZ season ……



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Options, options & once again options in a long list which accompanies my newest I.S.C.T - DIY project Enclosure I build AS IS with neither CNC machinery nor any other fancy equipment other then with a set of standard tools. 
But lets start off this by mentioning that the shape used in this project has in general derived from some of my previously build enclosures yet after month of new research & listening sessions lasting many hours on end, different equipment and in different places I did refined the angle(s) to this new type of enclosure as you can see in the Images below.

So at first glance maybe not the most agreeable shape for everybody yet as said before the one for the best (& I truly mean the best) sound reproduction I came up with. This project at hand is not just only one enclosure NO not at all, but a complete set, and this one is just the very first test type unit running with a 6.0” (6.5” outer) speaker chassis as a bass enhancement and if in a normal set up condition (Internal volume, specs Etc.) at around the 38 Hz. So as you can see and maybe if you have seen any of my other projects before I do use always single or dual PR’s so that the general figure mentioned above is now in the lower 30 Hz range.
Now to stay connected I will return to the options and I will start off in saying that the speaker chassis & the PR can be mounted on EITHER side of the enclosure. The PR shown is an 8” Dayton with (10mm (+-) throw) & the speaker is a ‘Massive Audio SUMMO 64 6-inch (6.5) Subwoofer’ with a (9mm (+-) throw), yet if in need and a better speaker is wanted for example a Sundown 6.5” that then can be bought for about (4 times the money!) with (16mm (+-) throw) or any better can be used and so with that a 8” EQ PR (Inter Active Unit) can be fitted instead off which has about a 50mm or more (+-) throw (2” or more!) - (unfortunately no detailed factory data for these 8” units are available). Quiet a complicated story but I won’t go into right now.

I have just fitted the 8” EQ PR unit this morning after running it with the Dayton for a week. 

Within this my latest project I’m also using rubber block inserts as feet which are very easy to fit with 8mm threaded spikes (Short or Long) and were as the threaded part of any spike is not used as such like in a screw in threaded metal solid insert. Once the spike is fitted it is sitting tightly in the rubber decoupled from the enclosure resonance. Next would be that the unit can be run directly from an Amplifier source through a Passive Crossover (presently just a 800Hz Low Pass filter) which is located invisible below the unit. Otherwise it can be run actively using the RCA cable connections into the build in DC 12 Volt Amp (with 200, 450 or 1000 Watt) as in the Image shown it is a 450 Watt unit version. Another item is also that these Plate Amplifiers (with electronic Crossover Etc.) can be hooked up to 230 Volt or else as well, and audio connections can be made using Binding Posts or a Orange/Black Speakon plug connector as well as a Blue Neutrik PowerCON type connector is useful for AC or DC power connections – well as I said before I like options.

Now converting AC power to DC 12 Volt would be easy as well because that particular unit would be mounted invisible, shielded & secure underneath the enclosure.

I believe that should do it for the start because there is a lot more to it, but too much to mention all at once!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Today as a follow up on the other Images I like to show the other side of this not so very usual enclosure shape as I have finished now the templates for the two different sets of Satellite enclosures which all derive from the same shape yet look quiet different. 

In general this unit has quiet impressed during & after the running in period with such powerful, clean bass reproduction, remembering that we are looking at a 6” (6.5”) speaker chassis.

And before I forget it these show the Dayton PR fitted as I had to remove the EQ unit because I had an air leak I could not fully fix up with that unit! So once I build this one again I make sure not to drill to many holes trying to make things Interchangeable.

Rgs UpperCut


----------

